# Word 2003 hängt unter Windows 2003 Server



## bubner (2. April 2004)

Hi,
ich hab Office 2003 unter Windows 2003 Terminalserver laufen. Bei unterschiedlichen Nutzern hängt sich Word am Tag 4-5 mal auf. In der Terminal-Session geht dann gar nichts mehr und die Nutzer sind natürlich sehr verärgert. In Ereigniskennung  steht Kennung 1002 Stillstehende Anwendung Winword.exe ...
Woran kann das denn liegen? Die Fehler treten bei unterschiedlichen Dateien und sporadisch auf. Speicherfehler will ich fast ausschliessen. (apropos Speicherfehler - kennt jemand ein wirklich brauchbares Speichmodul-Prüfprogramm)
Wenn der Nutzer sich dann abmeldet und neu anmeldet - dann is alles wieder i.O.
Kann es an den Word Dateien selbst liegen? Die Dateien wurden aufm alten NT4 System mit Office 2000 erstellt. Die Nutzer nehmen natürlich die alten Dateien als Vorlage, bearbeiten Sie mit Word 2003 und speichern wieder.
Wenn jemand eine Idee hätte....Wäre sehr dankbar.
TBu


----------



## SixDark (2. April 2004)

Hi!

Also ich hab hier Word 2003 unter einem Windows 2003 Enterprise Server laufen und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme. Allerdings hab ich von verschiedenen Usern Probleme mit älteren PlugIns oder ähnlichem gehört.
An den Dateien selbst sollte es nicht liegen, ich hatte auch verschiedene Dateien von Word 2000/XP, ja sogar noch von Word 97 im 2003er geöffnet und hatte nie ein Problem...

Es gab von Microsoft mal ein Speichermodul-Testprogramm, aber ich finde es im Moment nicht. Ich weiß aber das ich es irgendwo auf einer CD habe. Wenn ich es gefunden hab melde ich mich noch mal.

[ EDIT 20:40 ]
Ich hab das Memory-Tool gefunden. Wenn Du möchtest schicke ich es Dir mal per eMail zu (ist nur 640kByte groß).
[ /EDIT ]

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## bubner (3. April 2004)

Ja, bitte schicke mir das Tool an bubner@tbu-systems.de

Much Thx

Ich hab ja auch mehrere TS-Server und Word 2003 laufen. Bei den anderen hab ich auch überhaupt keine Probleme.  Wenn es bei anderen geht und hier nu nich ...
Installiert is das auf alle Fälle richtig. Und HW-Fehler ? Hmmm... glaub ich einfach nicht -- Aber was tun ?


----------



## max (4. April 2004)

Ich hab mal gelesen dass Word 2003 probleme mit Dateien von älteren Versionen hat, dagegen gibts auch einen Patch auf der Microsoft Seite, vielleicht liegts ja daran.

Link zum Patch 

mfg
Max


----------



## grisu30 (27. Februar 2007)

Hallöchen, 

Wolte mich mal erkundigen, ob sich dein Problem inzwischen gelöst hat und wenn ja, wo der Fehler lag. Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du. mir hängt sich immer öfter mein Office in der Terminalsession auf und ausser Abmelden und wieder anmelden hat bisher nichts geholfen.


----------

